# Easton "THE TRIUMPH"



## Borja1300 (Oct 12, 2007)

Indoor A/C arrow


----------



## LegendBows (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks like a great arrow. I saw them for pre-order on Eagle Archery. http://www.eaglearchery.com/item-group.asp?cID=44&pgpID=2067


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

just don't get them for your 30lb recurve, especially if you are going to cut them down any.

spine range is 500-350.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

The first 4 inches (approx.) are aluminum. Cut needs to be made from the back. I will have mine built this week and will shoot them after Texas Shootout. So far, I like what I see from them. The dozen I have spun nice, the Spine-around-shaft felt good when I gave it the ol' bend-and-roll. I had great success with 2315's, but my bow is fast and when you combine that speed with target butts like the ones we had at Indoor World Cup Singapore, you'll wreak some havoc on aluminums.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

I've gotten a preview of them thanks to Steve Anderson and Kevin Wilkey at Hoyt. 

The front end has an aluminum core, like any other A/C arrow. After about 5 inches, it goes all carbon.

Trim from the back only.

A lot of archers are looking forward to the arrow. They got tired of ruining 2315's on crappy bales.

Edit/Add - Steve's ears must have been burning.


----------



## AdAstraAirow (Aug 22, 2011)

With the weighted aluminum front end, does anyone have any information on what the total shafts will weigh in each spine range. This seems to be the specification that is not available or published.

Secondarily, I certainly wish that all spines would be offered full length. It makes tuning a recurve much more difficult when as the spine number gets higher (weaker) that arrows come from Easotn shorter.

400 Spine: 31.25"
450 Spine: 30.75"
500 Spine: 30.25"

Carbon Express does a better job and the CXL all come full length at 32.5"

Mark


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

350 (9.25 gpi), 400 (8.8 gpi), 450 (8.5 gpi), 500 (8.2 gpi)


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

So this arrow shaft basically an I.D. "Footed" shaft then?...Sounds like it might be a good hunting shaft also...Jim


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Harperman said:


> So this arrow shaft basically an I.D. "Footed" shaft then?...Sounds like it might be a good hunting shaft also...Jim


Yes. As far as I'm concerned, its a footed shaft.


----------



## macnimation (Nov 30, 2010)

I just wish that when Easton and Hoyt announce a new product that they include Europe as well when it comes to supply. I contacted several Archery Suppliers in Europe today and the UK and they have no idea when or if they will have the Triumph shafts in stock. Some said they will not stock them at all, and will only get them for special orders.

It would be useful if supplies were shipped to a few suppliers in Europe before an announcement, so that it does not take 2-3 months to get new products. Lets not even mention the shipping costs these days.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

macnimation said:


> I just wish that when Easton and Hoyt announce a new product that they include Europe as well when it comes to supply. I contacted several Archery Suppliers in Europe today and the UK and they have no idea when or if they will have the Triumph shafts in stock. Some said they will not stock them at all, and will only get them for special orders.
> 
> It would be useful if supplies were shipped to a few suppliers in Europe before an announcement, so that it does not take 2-3 months to get new products. Lets not even mention the shipping costs these days.



Trust me when I say hat neither of those companies, or any company in archery for that matter, are sitting on their hands when their is a demand for product. New releases tend to generate a lot of demand, enough to outpace production. But, they want to deliver because they want your money! 

When Hoyt introduced the Pro Comp Elite, the lead time if ordered on the first day was about a week (domestically), within about 3 days that lead time grew to 10 weeks. 

The easy question to ask is, "why didn't they have more ready to begin?" The answer is pretty simple, they didn't just start doing business. They have orders and demand to deal with constantly. Unfortunately for us, an archery company can't stay profitable if they increase production capacity just to satisfy that 8 weeks of slow delivery that occurs when a new product is released. On top of that, they often have to work with suppliers for raw materials, any issues with these guys can cause major delivery problems. 

Beyond that, you have some serious players in Europe. JVD, SSA, Bignami and other distributors aren't waiting for product any longer than domestic dealers. If anything, they are catered to. 

I worked at a dealer, so I know the pain if having to wait. Just imagine when one major compound company released their lineup on Oct. 1 and a premier bow isn't delivered until December. That's fun to deal with. Then we have lefties... &#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56883; Just my .02, as they say.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Beastmaster said:


> Yes. As far as I'm concerned, its a footed shaft.


I think it's cool that you know what a footed shaft is, and that the term is still in use.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

limbwalker said:


> I think it's cool that you know what a footed shaft is, and that the term is still in use.


Hehe. I made some in High School wood shop. Then we tried it out in PE class, where we still had archery as part of our PE component.

The new arrow does match the theory of a footed arrow. Stronger, harder forward section, more flexible parts afterward.

There was a conversation about a 23 sized A/C/C too. I've been told that would be too heavy.


----------



## macnimation (Nov 30, 2010)

thanks the information.

Using the Pro comp Elite example though, I ordered my one last June, I only got it last week! The Pro Comp Elite has been out for over a year now. So I still think they have supply and demand issues.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

these shafts are too expensive...


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

What's the shaft diameter? I didn't see it listed but I may have missed it.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

it's 9.3mm, Fita/wa legal.


----------



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

Teach me...what makes this better than a similarly spined Fatboy (or other big diameter carbon shaft) with a heavier point? Not saying it isn't better or poo-pooing the new product , I'm just not smart enough to know why it is or is not significantly different.

Thanks for the education!


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

rat4go said:


> Teach me...what makes this better than a similarly spined Fatboy (or other big diameter carbon shaft) with a heavier point? Not saying it isn't better or poo-pooing the new product , I'm just not smart enough to know why it is or is not significantly different.
> 
> Thanks for the education!


The purpose is durability. Fatboys are pretty decent, but I've had durability issues in the past. 

I've kidded that a full length ACC would be great. I've been told that it would be far too heavy. 

This provides durability in the front 4-5 inches where you encounter the majority of the wear.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Steve: 

I'm trying to find out if the footing is a section of aluminum that actually replaces part of the inside diameter of carbon, like A in this drawing, or is it an aluminum sleeve that fits inside the all-carbon shaft, like B in this drawing?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Beastmaster said:


> Hehe. I made some in High School wood shop. Then we tried it out in PE class, where we still had archery as part of our PE component.
> 
> The new arrow does match the theory of a footed arrow. Stronger, harder forward section, more flexible parts afterward.
> 
> There was a conversation about a 23 sized A/C/C too. I've been told that would be too heavy.


From one archery nerd to another, that's awesome.  BTW, in Jr. High shop class, I made a crossbow because they had that option available. This is when I was 11. ha, ha.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Stash said:


> Steve:
> 
> I'm trying to find out if the footing is a section of aluminum that actually replaces part of the inside diameter of carbon, like A in this drawing, or is it an aluminum sleeve that fits inside the all-carbon shaft, like B in this drawing?


I don't know the answer to that. I would hazard a pretty good educated guess that B would be the case.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

limbwalker said:


> From one archery nerd to another, that's awesome.  BTW, in Jr. High shop class, I made a crossbow because they had that option available. This is when I was 11. ha, ha.


Hehe. A funny story about the bows we used to use in high school.

The bows were an assortment of Bear Grizzlys (heaviest at 35#), Howatt Rockets (from the 1960's?), and a sprinkling of Pearson models that I don't remember which models we had.

Well, while working for a local shop, a customer brought in a bunch of the same recurves we used at school for some new strings. It brought back a lot of memories, even recognizing the district stamps that were literally burned into the wood risers with a brand. I actually tried to buy some of the recurves off of the customer, but he shot them as a kid and wanted to keep them for nostalgia reasons.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

RE: Making my own footed shafts...

I remember they didn't do well. Not because the theory was bad, it was because we didn't do a good job merging the two wood portions together...meaning - we didn't use enough glue.

But, it was fun enough to have done it.


----------



## luckycharlie (Nov 29, 2010)

I bought my son a set of 6 Triumph 500s to test along side the x23 - 2312. The arrows flew well out of his bow, and bare shafted well without any change to his current setup. 

The arrows shot well on his last night of league, and he was happy with them. He actually shot his personal indoor best with them.

3 days later he was at his lesson, and he noticed that he kept getting a low nine even on "good" feeling shots. His coach sent him over to test the goofy arrow. The arrow spun so bad that it hopped up and down in my hand, and had about a .010 runout in about a 5" section near the front. This bend was only in the aluminum section, because the carbon was still running true. I straightened the arrow to about .0015 - .002 runout, and then gave it back to him to shoot a couple of more times. The arrow started to bend again after 5 or so shots. 

He had only shot the arrows 3 times. Checking for tuning with his bow, a 300 indoor league night, and then noticed this at lesson on Tuesday night. This was 1 arrow out of six. I am pretty sure that he did not hit anything with arrow because there was no damage to the tip, and the arrow started to bend again after being straightened back to .0015-.002 for the aluminum section. I almost think that this section of aluminum must not be heat treated properly on this arrow. I will continue to let him test the remaining 5 arrows and see if this one arrow was a fluke.

Kinda upset to see a $16 shaft go bad so soon. I was expecting bent arrows eventually using the x23 with a 12 wall, but these were supposed to be MORE durable. I will report back how the balance of the 5 arrows last.

Luckycharlie


----------



## Gauvinra (Aug 17, 2012)

My Wife gets her triumphs tomorrow. She shoots a few hundered arrows a day so it will be a good test on their durability. Some of the bales they use internationally are hard and extremely tough on arrows. Last year when she won the indoor world cup in Morocco they had to run back the three arrows every end of the final because no one had enough good arrows to shoot every other end.


----------



## Plucker (May 24, 2014)

Stash said:


> Steve:
> 
> I'm trying to find out if the footing is a section of aluminum that actually replaces part of the inside diameter of carbon, like A in this drawing, or is it an aluminum sleeve that fits inside the all-carbon shaft, like B in this drawing?


It is like B but the end of the aluminum part is tapered, from what I have seen in pictures at least.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

luckycharlie said:


> I bought my son a set of 6 Triumph 500s to test along side the x23 - 2312. The arrows flew well out of his bow, and bare shafted well without any change to his current setup.
> 
> The arrows shot well on his last night of league, and he was happy with them. He actually shot his personal indoor best with them.
> 
> ...


Hehe...and I've got some video to post of this exact arrow that was giving LuckyCharlie fits - once I figure out how to reduce the size and still keep the quality.


----------



## airwolfipsc (Apr 2, 2008)

I recieved my triumph yesterday along with x7 and xbusters.
I went ahead and put them together. I noticed that most spun
with minor vibration on my palm. Im suspecting it could be points
or shaft is out of spect.I compared xbusters and x7 and these spun
almost smooth as glass like my x10. After all said and done, I put 3.125 vanes
on these and most of the vibration went away. Now its time to shoot and tag
these arrows, the ones that hit most tens gets a mark.


----------



## jwrigley (Nov 8, 2012)

Interesting read. I was about to order arrows for the indoor season and was considering these. I think I'll stick with the X23's for now until these arrows have proven themselves. By the way Easton if you're listening, when you introduce a new shaft it would help enormously if you added it to your spine charts and not have us guessing what length/point weight combination would suit us best.

Just sayin' like....


----------



## jwrigley (Nov 8, 2012)

What type of bales were they using in Morocco?


----------

